# my budapest



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

this is my budapest


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They look like "ET" pigeons, quite stunning. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> They look like "ET" pigeons, quite stunning.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


You got there before me... That is the first thing I thought!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How pretty they are and so unusual looking too. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Yousef...WELCOME TO PT!!

What BIG EYES you have, pijies!! Of course we do! The better to see you with!!

You certainly have some unusual and beautiful birds, Yousef! The checkerboard one is truly stunning! 

Thank you for showing them to us...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks to all .


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Repost the picture please


----------

